# Apple I dropped off at recycle depot sells for $200,000!



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So this is why some old computers do have value long after they are outdated LOL
A woman was clearing out their garage after her husband passed away and dropped off several boxes unopened and were left for a number of weeks. When they were finally looked through they found an original Apple I computer (one of only 200 ever made from 1976) 









It was just sold for $200,000 and they are now looking for her so they can split the reward with her.

Can you believe this? Now I know why Im still holding onto my 1992 Commodore Amiga 4000 that still works I actually have two of them. Today I can get about $1000 for it and the price keeps rising as they become less and less available.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yikes! I hope she least got a $200k write off for her taxes.:T


----------

